# كتاب international plumbing codes handbook



## ابراهيم الجمل (21 نوفمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​ ​ اقدم لكم​ ​ كتاب international plumbing codes handbook​
http://www.mediafire.com/file/5f48x...ernational+Plumbing+Codes+Handbook+(2009).pdf

منقول​


----------



## ابن العميد (22 يوليو 2018)

شكرا سيدي الفاضل


----------

